# Save 15% on Lloyd Custom Embroidered Floor Mats at PFYC!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, take 15% off Lloyd custom embroidered premium floor mats at PartsForYourCar!*

These top of the line mats by Lloyd are second to none in quality. Custom patterned and precision cut by computer, they feature plush and durable extra heavy duty nylon yarn. It not only wears longer, it also retains its appearance longer. Officially licensed logos are available.

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *TREADONME* during checkout. Offer expires 7/06/11.

Click below to purchase:

*Lloyd Premium Floor Mats - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO*



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

